# How to fix a hand saw mistake when you can't afford insurance



## Volzwagen (Apr 5, 2017)

A $5 fix from the local drug store.
Sewing kit, some iodine, and antibacterial ointment [emoji106]







And a quick surgeons knot!


----------



## old guy (Apr 5, 2017)

That brings back many memories, made me look for the old scars.


----------



## blades (Apr 7, 2017)

want to count? frankly I have lost track, used masking tape, duck tape, Needle and thread, super glue , strip of what ever was handy , you get the drift and thats just me, won't even get into the dogs or the kids. never figured out the difference between me and the docs office same needle and thread.


----------



## GilksTreeFelling (Apr 9, 2017)

Been there once or twice. I keep a few of these in the truck first aid kit and a couple sets of sterile packaged forceps for doing them. Easier then sitting in the er waiting room 4-6 hours for a couple stitches

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01N8QGGXU/ref=psd_mlt_nbc_B01MQGHI1Y_p


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 10, 2017)

I've had bigger scratches than that on my We need Doctors that do bids haha that would be interesting. I can do open heart for x amount "but seriously" I wonder if a doc ever performed his own surgery, now that would take a set


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 10, 2017)

Good times!
Jeff


----------



## derwoodii (Apr 14, 2017)

lady napkins can work well as field dressing, have all the bandage quality's you need


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 15, 2017)

derwoodii said:


> lady napkins can work well as field dressing, have all the bandage quality's you need
> 
> View attachment 572717


Yeah they might not be the best thing but they are next to it


----------



## SuperGreg (May 4, 2017)

For anybody who wants to try this at home - clean the wound very well if you're going to stitch it up. And if you think you're going to do it in the future do yourself a favor and get this: 

https://www.amazon.com/UberScientific-Sutures-Thread-Needle-Pkg/dp/B014SRY5FG

And this:

https://www.amazon.com/SCISSORS-FORCEPS-HEMOSTATS-DDP-INSTRUMENTS/dp/B00KX1V51E


----------



## JMoney (May 6, 2017)

ropensaddle said:


> I've had bigger scratches than that on my We need Doctors that do bids haha that would be interesting. I can do open heart for x amount "but seriously" I wonder if a doc ever performed his own surgery, now that would take a set



At least once: https://www.theatlantic.com/technol...surgeon-has-to-remove-his-own-appendix/72445/

Also, for the thread make sure it is nylon or some kind of synthetic, and please sterilize it first. You can use iodine, but I like hibiclens better. The label states do not use it for wounds, and I can only recommend that you follow the directions on the label, but if you're suturing yourself you probably don't read labels too much


----------



## tree stump (May 15, 2017)

My UNCLE CUT HIMSELF a bad cut on his hand, he took some whiskey poured it in the cut and on the needle and thread and then took a couple of hookers then proceeded to sew it up, he was one tough guy


----------



## ropensaddle (May 16, 2017)

tree stump said:


> My UNCLE CUT HIMSELF a bad cut on his hand, he took some whiskey poured it in the cut and on the needle and thread and then took a couple of hookers then proceeded to sew it up, he was one tough guy


toughest feller i ever saw got kicked down by two dudes they kicked him so hard it knocked his eyeball out of socket and knocked him out. After coming to he went outside and beat both of them up with his eye dangling on his cheek.


----------



## Flint Mitch (May 16, 2017)

derwoodii said:


> lady napkins can work well as field dressing, have all the bandage quality's you need
> 
> View attachment 572717


Grandpa used them to pad his shoulder goose hunting with the old single 10ga

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainmandan (May 16, 2017)

I am a nurse working trauma ICU. It looks like you did a good job. If you see signs of infection like redness, skin feels hot, or swelling just get to the doctor fast or do whatever it takes to get antibiotics. Other than that, it looks like you're good to go. The wound isn't very dangerous, but the infection is.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 16, 2017)

mountainmandan said:


> I am a nurse working trauma ICU. It looks like you did a good job. If you see signs of infection like redness, skin feels hot, or swelling just get to the doctor fast or do whatever it takes to get antibiotics. Other than that, it looks like you're good to go. The wound isn't very dangerous, but the infection is.


Ya know I have heard that all my life and I've seen people that get infected etc. I must say , I have had my fair share of cuts I never went to the doc for, I cannot ever remember 1 time I got infected and I did everything wrong no bandage etc . I know the next one might kill me so I'm not really bragging. I think my immune system is strong from testing it so much lol. I have a pal that gets infected almost every cut. I'm glad my d-ass don't or Id be dead already


----------



## mountainmandan (May 16, 2017)

Most people won't get an infection, but every once in a while one will get away. Then it's really serious. Google necrotizing fascitis. Caused by normal skin bacteria. The immune system runs on sort of a range of function, where at the low end a person might get more infection than normal, and on the high end they don't get sick, but get autoimmune diseases such as asthma or rhumatoid arthritis to name a few. There are still a lot of unknowns on the high side, such as precisely what switches on the inflammatory response. But that is another matter.


----------



## mountainmandan (May 16, 2017)

Professionally I would have to say see a doctor. Personally I think you only need to if it gets infected. But if it does get there quick.


----------



## Stiffligdropper (Jan 3, 2018)

next time use waxed dental floss


----------



## jomoco (Jan 3, 2018)

Do lots of scars denote experience, or stupidity?

Still waiting for my flowers from Algernon!



Jomoco


----------



## blades (Feb 7, 2018)

nscoyote said:


> Been there once or twice. I keep a few of these in the truck first aid kit and a couple sets of sterile packaged forceps for doing them. Easier then sitting in the er waiting room 4-6 hours for a couple stitches
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01N8QGGXU/ref=psd_mlt_nbc_B01MQGHI1Y_p


and A WHOLE LOT CHEAPER


----------



## Actiontreenh (Feb 7, 2018)

Eyeball hanging??


----------



## Actiontreenh (Feb 7, 2018)

That one is gonna keep me laughing for a while. That's classic old school.


----------

